# Very powerful anti-puppy mill PSA



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Please watch this PSA and share it. I thought it was so well done and a great way to get the word out.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Great post! This is why I would never, ever buy a pet. I always get mine from the shelter. They may be mixes, but they are more unique that way . 

When I first heard about puppy mills, I figured there were one or two that made the news, I just couldn't imagine people being so cruel. Now that I know it's such a big problem, it just makes me sick and one more reason I like animals more than most people.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

This whole puppy mill issue is driving me crazy. is anyone aware of any campaigns or marches, etc. that have been done? Everytime I see one of these videos or hear of one of the rescues it gets me fired up. Can we start a petition or something to the Pres?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree I wish we could do something. I just posted this on facebook. I live in Kentucky and Peta marches on KFC and I'm not saying they shouldn't but it always makes the news. I've never seen where anyone exposes a puppy mill. If someone has please let me know I want to see some hope.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> I agree I wish we could do something. I just posted this on facebook. I live in Kentucky and Peta marches on KFC and I'm not saying they shouldn't but it always makes the news. I've never seen where anyone exposes a puppy mill. If someone has please let me know I want to see some hope.


There is a women by the name of Carole Sax in California who is a huge puppy mill activist. Google her name and read some the stuff on her!! She is inspiration. 

I also came across this article the other day. Hopefully things will change!! Everyone can make a difference one way or another. 


Pet News and Views

*Humane Malls of America*

By Guest Blogger Jennifer Peterson for *Pet News and Views*
You would think in 2012 it would be a no-brainer for shopping centers across the country to stop leasing space to pet stores that sell puppies. After all, the evidence is in. We now know that most dogs sold in pet stores (and over the internet) come from horrific puppy mills. I wanted to find a solution; so last month I started a web-based campaign to celebrate properties leasing to companies in the U.S. that have taken the humane pledge, and to call out those who refuse to do so.
 Jen with her rescue dog, Frida.


Last year, I had the privilege of working with the Macerich Company and their Executive Vice President Randy Brant in helping transition all of their 75 malls to humane models. What that means is they will no longer lease space or renew the lease of any pet store that does not get its dogs solely from local shelters, humane societies, or 501c3 Rescues. Macerich then took their groundbreaking announcement one *step* further by saying they also intend to put pet adoption centers in all their malls. Plus, I am happy to report, that as of this writing, one such adoption center in Los Angeles, *L.A. Love and Leashes*, has saved over 160 lives and is the talk of the town! *Continue reading Humane Malls of America*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish there could be more done. Even in our area, Defiance isn't that big, they have a pet supply store ,they always have puppies (mostly mixed) and some kittens. They claim they're all from local breeders... yeah probably a local puppymill....
Hard to fight it if you can't proove it... I just have that gut feeling and it makes me sick...


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

There was a great story on our local news tonight about not buying your puppy on the internet due to the HUGE almost 100% chance that they would be from a puppy mill. They discussed the health risks and that often you do not get what you "think" you are getting. They pointed out that when you are met in a parking lot with 2 or 3 puppies to choose the greeder is not doing you a favor- it is NOT for your convenience it so you won't see where the puppies are from. This was the NBC affiliate in Richmond Va. They also spoke of tougher laws being enacted. I missed a part of that but all in all I thought it was an excellent feature story.


----------

